# Homemade Firearms Cleaners



## mbopp (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know how many of you know about this but I'll pass it along:

http://www.frfrogspad.com/homemade.htm

I store my Ed's Red in an old metal model airplane fuel can with a squeeze spout.

And if you use the peroxide / venegar mix wear rubber gloves. The resulting lead acetate can be absorbed through your skin.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 2, 2009)

mbopp said:


> I don't know how many of you know about this but I'll pass it along:
> 
> http://www.frfrogspad.com/homemade.htm
> 
> ...


I will stick to Barns copper Solvent now, I tried all kinds when I was younger. Remember when Hopps smelled like ammonia? now it smells like kerosene. I use Dawn and hot soapy water on my muskets with a final swab of WD/40


----------



## scotclayshooter (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.milfoam.fi/barrel_cleaning_products.html

For rifles this stuff cant be beaten!
Forest bore foam!

Takes all the work out of the job.


----------



## DANOAM (Oct 18, 2009)

I mix my own black powder solvent. Equal parts ammonia, alcohol and water. Works great for me because I only shoot patched round balls so no metal fouling in the bore. I use this mostly to swab the barrel while I shoot and clean up the bore at home with hot soapy water. I keep a film canister to soak small parts like the nipple in while I clean the bore. It is cheap and also doubles as a glass cleaner.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been using Ed's Red for probably 15 years now... still working on the first gallon of it that I made. Works great, and the price is right!

For removing plastic fouling in shotguns, just add more acetone... for copper fouling, add more ammonia... versatile stuff!

The only thing I don't like about Ed's Red is it doesn't smell like Hoppes' #9...


----------



## mbopp (Oct 19, 2009)

Even the new Hoppes' #9 doesn't smell like the old stuff......


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DANOAM said:


> I mix my own black powder solvent. Equal parts ammonia, alcohol and water. Works great for me because I only shoot patched round balls so no metal fouling in the bore. I use this mostly to swab the barrel while I shoot and clean up the bore at home with hot soapy water. I keep a film canister to soak small parts like the nipple in while I clean the bore. It is cheap and also doubles as a glass cleaner.


I shoot cast round balls too in my .54 except mine are cast out of Linotype or melted down shot ya hard against the grain is my style.Been doing it for the past 15 years with good results too I use boiling water and Dawn followed by a patch of WD 40. When big game is on the list I switch to a 500gr Minnie style bullet cast from pure lead.I have know idea who made the mold. But it works! A round ball from a lee mold gets me 2075fps over my chrony with 100gr of ffg and 2170 with fffg.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 20, 2009)

mbopp said:


> Even the new Hoppes' #9 doesn't smell like the old stuff......


I think they took the ammonia out of it.


----------



## mbopp (Oct 20, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> I think they took the ammonia out of it.


Maybe the nitro too.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Oct 20, 2009)

Austin1 said:


> I shoot cast round balls too in my .54 except mine are cast out of Linotype or melted down shot ya hard against the grain is my style.Been doing it for the past 15 years with good results too I use boiling water and Dawn followed by a patch of WD 40. When big game is on the list I switch to a 500gr Minnie style bullet cast from pure lead.I have know idea who made the mold. But it works! A round ball from a lee mold gets me 2075fps over my chrony with 100gr of ffg and 2170 with fffg.



Sounds like you're either using some thick patches with an undersize ball, or your roundballs are just sized perfectly for your barrel and patching material... I would think those linotype/hard shot roundballs would be a real bear to load otherwise!!! That's certainly against the grain... glad it's working for you! You'd be cussin' if it wasn't...


----------

